# Submersible Pump for Water Changes



## hatsoff389 (Feb 28, 2012)

Looking to make my water changes a little quicker. Can anyone recommend a solid submersible pump that could drain my tanks quickly? There are so many different kinds of pumps with different ratings, that pump out different gallons per hour. I'm looking for a strong pump that will drain tanks much quicker then a python.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

I use a ponics pump rated for 530gph, drains my 75 in 7-8min cost me 30 for the pump


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

JEHMCO has some good choices.

http://www.jehmco.com/html/safety_sipho ... drain.html

I use the one with the 550 gph pump.


----------



## hatsoff389 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ironhead727 said:


> I use a ponics pump rated for 530gph, drains my 75 in 7-8min cost me 30 for the pump


Would that be to fast to drain into a sink? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Which sink you plan on draining into 
If its a kitchen sink youll be fine


----------



## hatsoff389 (Feb 28, 2012)

Bathroom sink. I could also run the hose into a sump pump pit though.


----------



## hatsoff389 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ironhead727 said:


> Which sink you plan on draining into
> If its a kitchen sink youll be fine


Will I be able to connect my python hose to this pump iron?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You may be able to connect the Python hose fitting to the pump output directly though you may need to use an adapter.

Where are your tanks in relation to the sump pit? If they are close, consider using sump pump discharge hose from HD or Lowe's and assemble some PVC pipe into a hanger to connect to the hose and just drain to the sump. You will have to suck on the end of the hose to start the siphon first.


----------



## hatsoff389 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the idea Dee


----------



## Ironhead727 (May 7, 2016)

Yea what deeda said is a great idea

Yes the python hose will connect to that pump, i use a python hose connected with one of the adapters that come with it


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

In addition to a pump, think strongly about getting a larger diameter hose. I got some 3/4" tubing from jehmco, and it drains significantly faster than the 5/8" python hose does.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

my python hose connects right to my little cheap pump rated at 250gph. AND IT REACHES THE KITCHEN SINK.. Takes about 15 OR less min to drain 50% IN MY 90. quick vacuum and fill


----------

